# shark fishing from the boat?



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I recently got a boat and I would like to try my luck at catching some sharks out in the gulf. So any tips or pointers would be great anything from hook size, leader diameter, how to rig them, chumming or anything else that will help me!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

pm realtor on here and see if he wouldn't mind giving you some info. he's the captain of the fatjax and runs a shark fishing charter. I can say from first hand experience( I occasionally deckhand his boat) that he knows his s**t when it comes to shark fishing from a boat.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

anchor up a half mile off the beach and put out big baits anything from a half a stingray to a whole bluefish or bonita as far as hook and leader size it all depends on the tackle u are fishing u are fishing if u are useing 4ot type reels #8 wire and 8ot circle hooks if u are useing 9 to 12ot reels maybe 300 lb cable and a 16ot hook just respect the beach fishermen most of them yak baits way out and they have limited access points good luck


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

weedline said:


> anchor up a half mile off the beach and put out big baits anything from a half a stingray to a whole bluefish or bonita as far as hook and leader size it all depends on the tackle u are fishing u are fishing if u are useing 4ot type reels #8 wire and 8ot circle hooks if u are useing 9 to 12ot reels maybe 300 lb cable and a 16ot hook just respect the beach fishermen most of them yak baits way out and they have limited access points good luck


Yep, that's what I do. Get out there about a half hour before sundown and start bottom fishing for pinfish, sand trout and croakers. The longer you fish for them, the more of a frenzy they will create. Fish frenzy attracts sharks... About 15-30 mins after sundown, the sharks take over...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Heck just go fishing and odds are you will end up with a shark eating something you hook. That seems to be happening a lot lately. I got two four foot sharks to the surface at the same time chewing on a snapper head whitch was too big for them to eat after they ate all the soft parts of it. Neither of them had a hook in it but they wouldn't give up on the head, they must have wanted the whole thing.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

What Kim said. We catch one about every other trip out. Usually 6-8' Bull sharks. A real pain in the butt. All with mono leader and circle hooks.
Funny, they don't seem to want to bite again with a small 1/4" hole in their head. :whistling:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Sea-r-cy said:


> What Kim said. We catch one about every other trip out. Usually 6-8' Bull sharks. A real pain in the butt. All with mono leader and circle hooks.
> Funny, they don't seem to want to bite again with a small 1/4" hole in their head. :whistling:


Yeah that's too bad....


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

To the point of infestation! 









Jimmy


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I would put that grouper on a hook!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I still think this is about the best tax man pic ever. Got taxed trolling of all things. One bite and I'm sure it was a big Mako.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

great opportunists for sure, and some nice size fish to be robbed of. Survival techniques at their best. Glad noone got hurt - tight lines! 
Never heard of anyone getting shark bit while pulling out or releasing a fish with their hand(s) in/near the water...anyone else know any different - first hand visual, not "a friend of a friend" stuff?


----------

